# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Combo du lịch tại Cà Ty Mũi Né Resort

## jimmytravel10

Chính thức đi vào hoạt động tháng 5 năm 2017, Cà Ty Mũi Né – tọa lạc tại Mũi Né, Phan Thiết là một khu nghỉ dưỡng mới và trang nhã. Nằm dọc theo làng các khu nghỉ dưỡng trên đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu của Phường Hàm Tiến, Cà Ty Mũi Né cách TP.HCM khoảng 210 km, mất khoảng 5-6 tiếng đi xe và cách sân Gôn Sea Links chỉ 1 km.

Được thiết kế đẹp mắt và độc đáo, kết hợp hài hòa giữa phong cách cổ điển và hiện đại, Cà Ty Mũi Né gồm 96 phòng khách được trang bị đầy đủ các thiết bị và vật dụng. Khu nghỉ dưỡng cũng tập trung các dịch vụ khép kín từ chỗ lưu trú, ẩm thực, tắm biển, hồ bơi, spa…trong không khí gia đình ấm cúng tạo sự thoải mái và trải nghiệm tuyệt vời cho du khách.

Nằm trên dải đất rộng 1,5 hec-ta, Khu nghỉ dưỡng dành phần lớn diện tích cho mảng vườn xanh tươi và các trang thiết bị ngoài trời, cho phép du khách đắm mình thích thú vào thiên nhiên và các hoạt động sôi nổi khác như bơi lội, tiệc BBQ và các sự kiện MICE (Meeting/Incentive/Conference/Exhibition) với sức chứa lên đến 1000 khách.

Sự hài lòng của khách hàng là xác định ưu tiên hàng đầu của chúng tôi, toàn thể nhân viên và ban quản lý khu nghỉ dưỡng luôn cam kết nỗ lực bằng mọi cách để đảm bảo chất lượng dịch vụ được thực hiện hiệu quả nhất.

Địa chỉ Mũi Né : 06 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Tp. Phan Thiết, Tỉnh Bình Thuận, Việt Nam
Địa chỉ Sài Gòn : 302 Cộng Hòa , Phường 13, Tân Bình

Phòng Kinh doanh/ Đặt phòng / Combo du lịch :

Điện thoại: 1900 9227 và Zalo  091 355 64 27

Website: www.catymuineresort.com

----------

